# No Libido need help!!



## N21 (Jan 28, 2012)

So i was on methadrol and RS Transaderm for a week and cut the cycle. Now im taking Nolva 20mg and Clomid 50mg ED. I have zero sexdrive. its day 2 of pct going onto 3. Is this normal?


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 29, 2012)

Give the PCT time to kick in.


----------



## manickanuck (Jan 29, 2012)

this^^^ and maybe three weeks in get a good test booster. i know of a good one that i truly believe that works. pm me if you want to know the one im referring to. i cant post it


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 29, 2012)

It will take a little time but dont worry you'll recover fine.


----------



## N21 (Jan 29, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> Give the PCT time to kick in.


how long would you say till it kicks in?


manickanuck said:


> this^^^ and maybe three weeks in get a good test booster. i know of a good one that i truly believe that works. pm me if you want to know the one im referring to. i cant post it


3 weeks? i was only on it for 6 days. and alright bro


boyd.357 said:


> It will take a little time but dont worry you'll recover fine.



you sure? cause this never happened any other cycle. i was only on it for 6 days and i have no libido. i did a 4 week cycle of this and into pct i had libido the entire time. this is all freaking me out. but okay thanks makes me feel better bro


----------



## N21 (Jan 29, 2012)

btw im taking the remainder of my BPS Endosurge along with my nolva and clomid. im taking 9 pills a day split into 3 sections of the day. its prob only a weeks worth but im taking it cause it could only help... my girlfriend isnt happy at all i cant even get it up at all


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 29, 2012)

These things happen but it will pass. You'll be fine.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 29, 2012)

N21 said:


> So i was on methadrol and RS Transaderm for a week and cut the cycle. Now im taking Nolva 20mg and Clomid 50mg ED. I have zero sexdrive. its day 2 of pct going onto 3. Is this normal?


 
Try eating 3 egg yolks a day for proper hormone production, add fish oils...

Then before sex or jerking off stick your finger in your butt...

This should get the juices flowing...

Good luck...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 29, 2012)

Just went through the libido thing..It sucks!!! Give it time , it will slowly kick back in.. After pct, try a natural test booster- unless you're going back on again.. Tribulus worked well for me. But now cruising on test e ..


----------



## ExLe (Jan 29, 2012)

Daa?...


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 29, 2012)

You were "on" for a week?  You hardly need PCT....get some new porn.  You'll be fine...


----------



## N21 (Jan 30, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> These things happen but it will pass. You'll be fine.


i hope so, i need it to come back now


hypo_glycemic said:


> Just went through the libido thing..It sucks!!! Give it time , it will slowly kick back in.. After pct, try a natural test booster- unless you're going back on again.. Tribulus worked well for me. But now cruising on test e ..


yeah its terrible. and yeah ill be doing that


Runner22 said:


> You were "on" for a week?  You hardly need PCT....get some new porn.  You'll be fine...


thats what i thought. n nahh i got my girl but i cant get it up!!


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 30, 2012)

cialis..


----------



## acemon (Jan 30, 2012)

viagra, pt-141


----------



## carmineb (Jan 30, 2012)

cialis and viagra wil only get you hard IF you are horny.  no sex drive means NOT horny, has nothing to do with being limp and horny


andriol, a form of test base is used and keeps men horny from what I hear.

using   a good AI that stimulates FH and your testes to make more testosterone could help.  I say dont worry bout it, you always got a mouth to keep her happy, for now....


----------



## rangermike (Jan 30, 2012)

N21 said:


> So i was on methadrol and RS Transaderm *for a week and cut the cycle*. Now im taking Nolva 20mg and Clomid 50mg ED. I have zero sexdrive. its day 2 of pct going onto 3. Is this normal?




Drop the clomid and the nolva.  You don't need pct after a week.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 30, 2012)

rangermike said:


> Drop the clomid and the nolva. You don't need pct after a week.


 
+.5, keep running the Nolva if you truely are shut down it'll be nice "security", but you're basically pissing away the clomid save that for when you actually complete a cycle and want to preserve some gains. Is that all you're taking? No anabolic matrix or ultra male? or both?


----------



## N21 (Jan 31, 2012)

i dont know what to do, like i feel like i want to have sex but i cant get it to go up


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 31, 2012)

Quit fuckin whining for starters, and let things take their course its been a couple days for christs sake.......and stay away from future PH use; your posts and obvious "shock" certainly imply you did nil research and just dove in after reading a couple threads.


----------



## N21 (Jan 31, 2012)

Curlingcadys said:


> Quit fuckin whining for starters, and let things take their course its been a couple days for christs sake.......and stay away from future PH use; your posts and obvious "shock" certainly imply you did nil research and just dove in after reading a couple threads.



this is my 4th cycle and ive never had this problem considering i was only on metha for 6 days so obviously i would get paranoid.


----------



## N21 (Jan 31, 2012)

update to everyone. My libido is starting to kinda go up again. some things turn me on gets me goin but not crazy like it was. im thinking about picking up a bottle of Reversitol V2 and running that. what do you guys think? or should i just continue my PCT the way it is without Reversitol


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 31, 2012)

N21 said:


> this is my 4th cycle and ive never had this problem considering i was only on metha for 6 days so obviously i would get paranoid.


 
Have you done an "extreme" methyl before? No pun intended and rehtorical.
Should've educated yourself better,or just simply should be better educated by now especially being this is your "4th cycle" - either way you want to word it; quitting a cycle cause your girl doesn't want you "shut down" and the both of you acting surprised like it wasn't sapposed to happen, yes I was watching your other thread, certainly implies lack of brain matter all around. Good thing you weren't trying to pill pop gains when the original M1T was around your tears would be shorting out your key board by now.

Take the advice allready given in this thread and you'll be fine, quit asking again and again what to do, there's enough info in this thread to unfuck yourslef...... well your libido anyway.


----------



## N21 (Jan 31, 2012)

Curlingcadys said:


> Have you done an "extreme" methyl before? No pun intended and rehtorical.
> Should've educated yourself better,or just simply should be better educated by now especially being this is your "4th cycle" - either way you want to word it; quitting a cycle cause your girl doesn't want you "shut down" and the both of you acting surprised like it wasn't sapposed to happen, yes I was watching your other thread, certainly implies lack of brain matter all around. Good thing you weren't trying to pill pop gains when the original M1T was around your tears would be shorting out your key board by now.
> 
> Take the advice allready given in this thread and you'll be fine, quit asking again and again what to do, there's enough info in this thread to unfuck yourslef...... well your libido anyway.



i knew it was going to kill my libido i was trying to get help on HOW TO GET IT BACK FASTER because i needed it NOW. You dont need to be a dick i was jsut asking for help


----------



## independent (Jan 31, 2012)

Why are you doing pct for a 6 day cycle. Thats your problem. Youre probably crushing your estro levels.


----------



## carmineb (Jan 31, 2012)

omg....  is your girl that bad that she is making your life miserable cuz you cant get it up at the moment?  your libido will come back in time.....  

I am wondering if you werent already partially shut down BEFORE you went on this 4th cycle.  I for one cant imagine being shut down in a single week.  I mean your gonads have to be signaled that you ahve too much testosterone so LH wont be signaling them to produce what you dont need.  It takes time for a PH to saturate your system and one week seems really short time to believe any form of shut down happened.

Once your balls get the signal, the leydig cells start to go away and your balls shrink.  THAT is what causesshut down for some....  it takes time for the leydig cells to come back and start producing testosterone again  And I cant believe you shrunk in a single week.  I did methylated STACKS and got some shrinkable AFTER 6 weeks, i had libido for a few weeks....

I dont know....

the real issue sounds like it is coming from your girl....  is she pissed that you are limp (for now) or pissed that it might be irreversible for the future or she doesnt like you taking any type of stuff.....I cant imagine that a nice talk doesnt help get her in the right frame of mind.

resversitol is a mild AI.  so testosterone stays testosterone longer.take D-aspartic acid, it helps raise testosterone.you might just need to prime up and get your natureal test optimal BEFORE you try something again..   

ps  my wife gets bitchy when I am on anything....  I am like whatever....

I had a first experience with test base and for a month, I stared at any and every crack, I got really freaky, almost scared myself  lol  I think I sccared her a little.  She likes limpy e vs hornball me even tho she prefers somewhere in the middle.


----------



## N21 (Feb 1, 2012)

carmineb said:


> omg....  is your girl that bad that she is making your life miserable cuz you cant get it up at the moment?  your libido will come back in time.....
> 
> I am wondering if you werent already partially shut down BEFORE you went on this 4th cycle.  I for one cant imagine being shut down in a single week.  I mean your gonads have to be signaled that you ahve too much testosterone so LH wont be signaling them to produce what you dont need.  It takes time for a PH to saturate your system and one week seems really short time to believe any form of shut down happened.
> 
> ...



yeah my girls bad when it comes to this stuff she doesnt even want me taking them in the first place lol. and yeah maybe i was partially shut down before. i did a 2.5 week super DMZ Cycle in october and used phytoserms 347 ans nolva for pct.. but i recovered fine i didnt even notice any issues. I think that the Max LMG in Metha effects me bad. and you dont think i should run reversitol v2 and run D-aspartic acid instead?


----------



## N21 (Feb 1, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why are you doing pct for a 6 day cycle. Thats your problem. Youre probably crushing your estro levels.



I stopped my cycle because my libido was really low, and than the next day after i started my nolva i had zero libido. But it kinda came back not allot but a little. I can get it up now i just cant get it 100%


----------



## N21 (Feb 1, 2012)

I was looking into it more and i came across HCGenerate. I was thinking of getting a bottle of that, thoughts anyone?


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> cialis..



adwal99 takes cialis so he can stand up on his feet if you know what i mean


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Shit happened to me after my last cycle. You just have to deal with it. I came to the conclusion that throwing more drugs at it wasn't the answer.


----------



## N21 (Feb 1, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Shit happened to me after my last cycle. You just have to deal with it. I came to the conclusion that throwing more drugs at it wasn't the answer.



how long till urs came back?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Shit man I still feel like it's kind of low and I'm almost 2 months off of PCT.


----------



## N21 (Feb 1, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Shit man I still feel like it's kind of low and I'm almost 2 months off of PCT.



oh shitt mines comming back kinda. but dang you try any naty test boosters or anything? id be freaking out


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 1, 2012)

function or desire?


----------



## N21 (Feb 1, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> function or desire?



both


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 1, 2012)

For me it was both. I couldn't keep it at 100%. That was right after PCT.

I managed to overcome that with a shit ton of cialis. Then about 3 weeks after PCT it went away. Now my desire is starting to come back but not where I'd like it to be. 

Yeah I got on Anabolic Matrix by IML. It seemed to help a little. I just got off of it because I want to get a blood test and want to make sure everything cleared out at that time.


----------



## nugget13 (Feb 1, 2012)

nolvadex kills your libido, it will gradually come back in the 4 weeks following PCT


----------



## N21 (Feb 4, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> For me it was both. I couldn't keep it at 100%. That was right after PCT.
> 
> I managed to overcome that with a shit ton of cialis. Then about 3 weeks after PCT it went away. Now my desire is starting to come back but not where I'd like it to be.
> 
> Yeah I got on Anabolic Matrix by IML. It seemed to help a little. I just got off of it because I want to get a blood test and want to make sure everything cleared out at that time.


ah shit. that sucks man. let me know if it improves or anything or if you find something that fixed it.


nugget13 said:


> nolvadex kills your libido, it will gradually come back in the 4 weeks following PCT


thats a relief, thanks!!


----------



## attodd (Mar 13, 2012)

N21 said:


> So i was on methadrol and RS Transaderm for a week and cut the cycle. Now im taking Nolva 20mg and Clomid 50mg ED. I have zero sexdrive. its day 2 of pct going onto 3. Is this normal?



After my cycle I had the same problem, ZERO sex drive. Started swimming every day for 30-60 min for three weeks, no supplements, and got my levels tested. Test was at 986. 3 weeks sucks but 986 natural test level doesn't. Try it next time and see if you get the same results.


----------



## jodenem99 (Mar 24, 2012)

stop the nolva ,if you research it ,it is a libido killer


----------



## R1balla (Mar 26, 2012)

fav natty stack for libido is Sustain Alpha + DAA + Endoamp or IGF 2


----------

